# Altima-240



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Since my transmission is going out, and my dream car has always been a 240SX manual, I was just wondering:
Since the 240SX and Altima engines are pretty much the same, is it possible to swap my engine into a 240SX (since engine is blown) and use the manual transmission with my engine?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

guitarsage said:


> Since my transmission is going out, and my dream car has always been a 240SX manual, I was just wondering:
> Since the 240SX and Altima engines are pretty much the same, is it possible to swap my engine into a 240SX (since engine is blown) and use the manual transmission with my engine?


no and no. not without lots of fab-work, which im sure you dont want to do.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> no and no. not without lots of fab-work, which im sure you dont want to do.


I wasn't planning on doing it, so I guess I don't really want to pay out the ass at the repair shop, I will just rebuild my tranny


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can use the block from the Altima but you need the head and the front cover parts from the 240.
I would rebuild the trans and look for a KA24 that someone pulled to do a swap or rebuild yours. Then you will have a 240 and an Altima to drive.

Troy


----------

